# Taking hedgie to my parents'



## CloudyCandyx (Aug 30, 2011)

Since I'm still in college, I find myself going back to my parents' frequently. I have an off-campus apartment, but I still need to go home for holidays and visits, and I'd, of course, like to take my hedgie with me. What would be the best way to do this? I wouldn't want my baby to be uncomfortable for any length of time, so I'd like to know how to keep a hedgehog comfortable when travelling. 
Also, since I don't have a car, I probably will be doing a lot of this travelling by train. Is it safe to take a hedgehog on the train? I intend to get a carrier, for those of you who are wondering. I just don't want him (or her) to be uncomfortable.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd check first and foremost on whether you can even take your hedgehog on the train. I just travelled by Amtrak a few weeks ago and the website says that animals aren't allowed on the train. If they're allowed, also find out where on the train they'd have to travel. Cargo would be no good, since they're not heated on trains (as far as I know) and a hedgehog could easily get too cold, even when it's not winter. It'd be best if you could take him as carry-on, but just depends on the train's policies.

Other than that, some hedgehogs get motion sickness from traveling by car, etc. If he's one of them, he could get pretty miserable from that. Depending on how long the ride is, food probably doesn't need to be offered, especially if you're traveling by day, when he'll hopefully sleep through the ride. You could keep a bottle of water and a bowl to offer him water with though, especially if the trip is longer than a few hours. The main other thing to keep in mind is temperature and making sure he stays warm enough. You may also want to keep clean bedding, paper towels and a baggy on hand to clean up messes if he poops or throws up in his carrier.


----------



## CloudyCandyx (Aug 30, 2011)

I use the Boston subway and commuter rail, and my dad usually picks me up from the closest train station. The website says that small animals have to be kept in "lap sized" containers and away from the door during rush hour, so it looks like they're allowed. The train ride is about 15 minutes and the ride home from the train station is another 30 or so, depending on traffic, so it's not a particularly long ride. The train doesn't always feel steady though, so I hope he doesn't get motion sickness. I will keep a heat pack on hand when travelling, though. My dad likes to keep his car cold. 
I also need to talk to my parents about a mini-setup in my bedroom at home for when we stay for extended periods of time. My mom is very accommodating with these things, so that should be okay.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Ah, sounds like a much easier situation than I was thinking, then!  I'd say you'd be fine without offering food/water, and hopefully he'll just sleep the whole time. I would still put some paper towels and a clean blanket in your purse or something for him, in case he does get motion sick and throws up. A heat pack or handwarmer is a good idea, and might even be a good idea to have one in the carrier with him already, on one end. If he gets cold, he can snuggle up to it. Then you can have a second one in case of emergencies. I'd also make sure that the carrier you get is hard-sided, to keep him safer.


----------

